# Amber May



## bunnydude (Jun 16, 2008)

I am writing something that I never hoped to write, something that I have avoided writing about for almost a week and a half.

On Saturday, June 7, our beautiful Amber May passed away. The day before she was less willing to eat, but would take some water from a syringe. This was a pattern she had went through many times since she came to live with us almost 3 years ago. In retrospect it was stupid to not take her to the vet on Friday, but we figured she was just âoffâ because she got her dinner very late the last night. She was always finicky, so if a meal was even half an hour late, she would seem odd the next day. Overall, I wasnât very concerned at all.

On Saturday morning she seemed to have trouble moving around. We knew then she needed to see the vet, so we rushed her to the emergency vet (our regular vets were out of town). The vet identified pain in her right rear leg. We were told it could be anything from a simple sprain, to a prolapsed disc, to spinal cord cancer. However, x-rays confirmed that her back was not broken. She was given pain meds and a cortisone shot. We were told to take her home and evaluate her over the next week.

When we got home we took the lid off of the travel kennel to give her a comfortable area to rest. You could tell that she wanted to move around as she kept trying to get up. Not 20 minutes after arriving home, she began to make a strange honking noise. My mom picked her up, Amber let out a few gasps, and she was gone. Something tells me that she knew that she was going to die and that she wanted to die at home.

Iâm thankful that it was quick and that everyone who loved her was by her side. Devon was on the other side of the room scared and confused by the commotion. I think he knew what was about to happen. 

(Sorry if this doesn't make much sense. I'm having a very hard time writing it.)


Amber, we love you and we miss you.:rainbow:ink iris:













On another note, I must apologize for having spent very little time on the forum. Life has just been too crazy for the past few months.


----------



## Alexah (Jun 16, 2008)

I am so, so very sorry for your loss. While I don't really know you or your bunnies, it is clear to me how very special Amber was.

Rest in peace, Amber May. You were loved and will be missed.

:bunnyangel:It looks like there's another angel over at the Rainbow Bridge. I know our bunnies and other animals that have passed before have welcomed Amber and are now all running and binying free.


----------



## Haley (Jun 16, 2008)

Oh Matt, my heart is just breaking for you. :bigtears:I know how much you and Devonloved Amber. 

Devon and Amber were two of the first bunnies I "met" when I joined the forum. I just cant believe your beautiful girl is gone. 

I always loved Amber's beautiful Reeses-colored fur and how precious she and Devon were together. Does Devon have something he can snuggle up to? Poor guy must be so lonely without his other half. :cry2

Youre in my thoughts and prayers, Matt.

Rest in peace Amber May. :bunnyangel:You were so loved. :cry4:


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jun 16, 2008)

Bunnydude, I am so incredibly sorry to hear about Amber. She was a lovely girl and I know you'll miss her like mad. I know how hard it is  Maybe my little Lula Mae met her in heaven. Your post has me in tears, Tallulah didn't need any new playmates up there! I'm so sad for you.


----------



## LuvaBun (Jun 16, 2008)

I am so very sorry to hear this . I can remember when you got Amber and Devon, and I know how special they both are. I can only imagine how you are feeling. At least she was with those who loved her when the time came.

How is Devon doing?

Thinking of you all.

Jan


----------



## FallingStar (Jun 16, 2008)

I'm very sorry to hear about your loss of Amber May. I haven't losta bunny yet, but I bet your pain in your heart is crazy. I hope her friend, Devon, is doing alright. Is he? 

I hope your feeling better soon.

Binky free, Amber May. :rainbow:

Also, she was such a beautiful girl. I also wanted to say I love her coloring. She looked like a little Reeses. 

~

Karlee


----------



## Pipp (Jun 16, 2008)

Matt, not pretty Amber. We grew up with her and we should have grown old with her. I am so very sorry.  

Don't beat yourself up about not going to the vet on Friday, I wouldn't have gone either, and it's highly unlikely it would have made a difference anyway. 

:rip:Amber.

(And sorry to everyone else, I've beenneglectingthis section lately. Avoidance).



sas :tears2:


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jun 16, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear about Amber May.

Binky Free at the Bridge.:rainbow:

Susan:bunnyangel2:


----------



## bunnydude (Jun 16, 2008)

Thank you for all the beautiful comments.

Devon is doing remarkably well. He's kept his appetite although he seems lonely and a little lost. Everytime he comes out of the cage he hops around as if he's searching for her. He has the towel that she loved to lay on, so he has something snuggly that smells like her. As silly as it sounds, I couldn't bring myself to empty the litter boxes until three days after she died. 

As for her unique coloring, that's part of what drew us to her and further evidence of just how special she was. The time we shared with her was wonderful, albeit far too short. Friday the 20th would have marked three years.

[line]

(I may have accidentally reported soooska's post. I meant to hit reply, but instead hit report.)


----------



## FallingStar (Jun 16, 2008)

That's great the Devon is still eating and all. At least he didn't stop eating. Aww, that's good that he has something that smells like her. :hearts

I don't think that's silly that you wouldn't dump her little box, that's probably the same thing I would do. 

~

Karlee


----------



## BSAR (Jun 16, 2008)

That is so sad. My heart goes out to you. Amber was a very pretty girl.

RIP Amber Binky free!

Amanda


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Jun 16, 2008)

I'm terribly sorry for your loss of Amber May. She was such a beautiful girl and her time came to her early. My condolences to you. I'm so sorry. :cry4:

:rainbow:Binky Free at Rainbow Bridge, Amber May. :rip:

:heartsEmily:hearts


----------



## tonyshuman (Jun 16, 2008)

I'm so sorry. What a uniquely beautiful girl. Treasure the happy memories you have with her.ink iris:


----------



## pla725 (Jun 16, 2008)

Sorry for your loss. 

_As silly as it sounds, I couldn't bring myself to empty the litter boxes until three days after she died._ 


Don't feel silly. I did the same think when Peter died.I still haven't washed the blanket that he passed away on. He and Goobie used to sleep on that.


----------



## BEAUKEZRA (Jun 16, 2008)

I'm so sorry:bigtears:


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jun 16, 2008)

Oh Matt, I am so very sorry to hear this. What a beautiful girl:bigtears:.

I know exactly what you mean about not going to the vet right off, that is what happened to me with Angel. When we finally went to the emerency vet, came home, it wasn't but just over an hour when we lost her. Try not to be too hard on yourself, I know it's very hard not to, I know I was. I kept questioning every move I made or didn't make for weeks.

Binky free little Amber Mae:rainbow:


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jun 17, 2008)

Matt, my Tallulah Mae died nearly 3 weeks ago and I still haven't done anything with her cage. I actually cleaned it and the litter box while she was at the vet the day she died so she'd have it nice to come home too. Somehow, after 3 weeks, her water bowl is still almost full- very little has evaporated. I don't have the heart to disassemble her cage even though I know she isn't coming back. In time I will. I'm glad to hear that Devon is doing okay too, poor guy lost his best friend 

Oh and today I saw an adorable little lop bunny at Petco who had the same markings as Amber!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jun 17, 2008)

Oh Matt! I am so sorry! I know your heart is breaking.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jun 17, 2008)

I'm so sorry you lost your beautiful girl. :rip:Amber


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Jun 17, 2008)

I'm so sorry, Matt. I remember when you got Amber and Devon. They were always two of my favorites. 

My heart goes out to you. 

Laura


----------



## JimD (Jun 17, 2008)

i'm so sorry 

binky free little one..

ray::rainbow:


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (Jun 17, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear of your loss. Take your time, and cherish your memories of your dear Amber May.

Binky-free Amber May!:rainbow:


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jun 18, 2008)

Binky Free little girl. ink iris:

Hugs to Devon.


----------



## cheryl (Jun 18, 2008)

Aww i'm so very sorry you lost Amber...she was such a pretty little girl

Rest in Peace little one

Cheryl


----------



## tort (Jun 18, 2008)

I am so sorry. You are in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Becca (Jun 18, 2008)

So sorry for your loss - seemed like you knew Amber-May very well knowing all about when she liked her food - I will call you a definete devoted bunny mummy!
Binky free at the bridge Amber
Your mummy loves you
Best wishes
Becca and The Gang
xxxxx


----------



## Maureen Las (Jun 18, 2008)

Amber looked a lot like Babette who just left me yesterday..
may the 2 of them binky free....
I know your pain...


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jun 19, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss, she is a beautiful bunny and she knew that you loved her very much.


----------



## naturestee (Jun 20, 2008)

I'm so sorry, Matt. I still remember when you finally brought Amber and Devon home. She was such a stunning girl. I hope you and your family are doing ok.

Binky free, Amber. 

:sad:


----------



## JadeIcing (Jun 24, 2008)

I hate coming here so hadn't seen this. I am so sorry. I can't believe I am reading this.


----------



## Jenk (Jun 26, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss of Amber May.ray: 

Please take comfort in the fact that you and other loved ones were with her at her passing. She knew (and still knows) of your love for her. And I guarantee that she doesn't wantyou to feel guilty on her account.Please remember the love between you both--and release any/all feelings of guilt; your intentions for her were the best.

:hearts:

Jenk


----------



## JadeIcing (Jun 29, 2008)

Been awhile since I posted this but I have to.








We choose them sometimes they choose us and other times they are given to us.

We bring them home and suddenly learn there is so much more. 

We love them and care for them.

We feed them and play with them.

We watch them grow and marvel at the change.

We laugh and enjoy there every move. 

We sometimes get annoyed at some of what they do, than they look at us and it is all ok.

We do our best to keep them safe and it is not enough.

We sometimes make the choice for how there life ends and sometimes they choose it. 

We love them will all our hearts in the end they know this and that is best of all. They go to the bridge loved when so many others have never known love. They go knowing some day we will see them again and their hearts as well as ours will be whole.


----------

